

House in Walla Walla completely surrounded by Spiderwebs - evolution69
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-03-07/spiderwebs-surround-house-in-wagga-fields/3872772
A house is surrounded by spider webs next to flood waters in Wagga Wagga, NSW, March 6, 2012.
======
NonEUCitizen
HN title misspelled as Walla Walla (implying in Washington state) -- it's
Wagga Wagga in New South Wales, Australia.

